# Remember these: PIONEER TSX-9 & Canton Pullman



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Remember these: PIONEER TSX-9







When I was 11 yrs old I totally loved these speakers. Then I heard the Canton Pullmans.








I can definitely say thats when I first got into car audio.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

I remember the Pullman. When you had rear deck acreage it was a neat solution. I also have a rough set of HC100s out in the barn.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

A member has the pullmans....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1077782-post2267.html


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I remember the ones with the square woofers. Can't remember what they were called.


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

:jester:


Old Skewl said:


> I remember the ones with the square woofers. Can't remember what they were called.


kicker l7...


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nooooo! You need to go back much further.

These are the ones


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Awe yeah! Back when the rear deck of your car was an expansive empty canvas to mount whatever you wanted....


----------



## Petri (Nov 22, 2013)

Does somebody remember what was the name of Pioneer:s shallow 6x9, 3 way rear shelf speaker with upside down bass cone? Name was Cross axial or something. It was made close to year 2000? Thanks.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

dallasneon said:


> Awe yeah! Back when the rear deck of your car was an expansive empty canvas to mount whatever you wanted....


Unless it was certain GM models like the Monte, 4x10s baby! Even better, 6x9 to 4x10 adapters -

:mickey:


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

spydertune said:


> Unless it was certain GM models like the Monte, 4x10s baby! Even better, 6x9 to 4x10 adapters -
> 
> :mickey:


Ha! Love seeing these. When we wanted to go for gusto, we would just cut the deck up in those G bodies and mount 4 Pioneer 3 or 4 ways in the deck. With a good amp your ears felt like they would bleed!! Good times.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

GEM592 said:


>


The thread title does have the words "remember these" so they would be appropriate responses.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Sonic still selling them for nostalgic people
https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_11101_Pioneer-TS-X150.html
and these
https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_11100_Pioneer-TS-X200.html

Amazingly just read some of the reviews to never believe another review posted online.


----------



## VTSummit (May 23, 2017)

When I was in high school in the mid 80's nobody "mounted" the box speakers in the back. They were usually crooked from going over bumps and the wires visible from the car behind.
Personally, I had the Panasonic head unit with the motorized mechanical buttons, Cerwin Vega 6x9's and a Coustic amp in my 76 Monte Carlo... it cranked!


----------



## thescirocco (Dec 13, 2021)

grinkeeper said:


> Remember these: PIONEER TSX-9
> View attachment 159698
> 
> When I was 11 yrs old I totally loved these speakers. Then I heard the Canton Pullmans.
> ...


I just found a minty set in my attic.

There's the crossover, a pair of tweeters, with housings, but there's 4 woofers, and the crossover doesn't have a spot for a 2nd woofer.

I can just use one per side, or run 2 in parallel, which might help it sound better.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Old Skewl said:


> Nooooo! You need to go back much further.
> 
> These are the ones


Yeah I had the 3way sqaure speakers in my car tucked under the front seats facing forward.


----------

